# Who wants to be cool?



## island schwinn (Aug 3, 2017)

http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/chester-cheetos-bike.104160/


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 3, 2017)

@vincev 
@Dave Marko


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 3, 2017)

lol...stirring the pot Mike


----------



## abe lugo (Aug 3, 2017)

that the first bike I thought of when I read the thread title, then I thought of Vince and Marko, Maybe there is a tandem version of this bike someplace?


----------



## vincev (Aug 3, 2017)

Am I not COOL !............Dave,not so much..........The bike world is finally getting it!......


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 3, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> @vincev
> @Dave Marko



kinda what I was thinking,but you know me.never want to start anything.unless you drive a black Prius. LOL.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 3, 2017)

NAW,,,DEEP DARK HORNET GREEN


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 3, 2017)

I do I do I do I want to be cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boris (Aug 3, 2017)

vincev said:


> Am I not COOL !............Dave,not so much..........




Hey! It ain't easy being cheesy!


----------



## vincev (Aug 3, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> Hey! It ain't easy being cheesy!



I bet now you regret not getting one when they came up for sale.


----------



## Boris (Aug 3, 2017)

vincev said:


> I bet now you regret not getting one when they came up for sale.




OK. Let's say we make that bet for one million dollars.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Aug 4, 2017)

Just noticed the cylinder heads are water bottles, I wonder how much flamin hot Cheetos you can fit in that fanny pack tank?

 I guess it is pretty cool after all.....


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 4, 2017)

Steve McQueen couldn't make that bike cool


----------



## John D. Williams (Jan 26, 2018)

I just saw this thread. You guys are funny. This bike is mine, at my house in Long Island, still for sale. Put it this way-- the much older theme bikes (Hopalong Cassidy, Gene Autry etc.) are all highly desirable now... get it while it's hot?


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 26, 2018)

John D. Williams said:


> I just saw this thread. You guys are funny. This bike is mine, at my house in Long Island, still for sale. Put it this way-- the much older theme bikes (Hopalong Cassidy, Gene Autry etc.) are all highly desirable now... get it while it's hot?



I like Cheetos, Chester; and bikes; I wannabe Cool....
I think the design is for much younger bike guys.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 26, 2018)

On a real note if someone is really wanting to buy one of these complete and in great shape I have a buddy that has one.  Shoot me a message and I can get you details.


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 26, 2018)

If you get one, it will become a trend then all the sudden a "Cheetos Coasters Ride" will ensue. What a cheesy ride.


----------



## vincev (Jan 26, 2018)

I think we should start a registry !


----------



## kreika (Jan 26, 2018)

John D. Williams said:


> I just saw this thread. You guys are funny. This bike is mine, at my house in Long Island, still for sale. Put it this way-- the much older theme bikes (Hopalong Cassidy, Gene Autry etc.) are all highly desirable now... get it while it's hot?




I like your train of thought! Just don’t think I could have this purple beast in my collection for the next 50 years.....


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 13, 2018)

Hey just a reminder another one showed up on ebay, hahaha!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Cheetos-Cr...715938?hash=item46769d11e2:g:npIAAOSwjXNagy88

The story helps the registry cause!


----------



## Boris (Feb 13, 2018)

If you were driving a steamroller and saw one of these bikes parked in your path, what would you do?
A) Roll over it and keep going?
B) Roll over it, back up, roll over it again and keep going?
C) Roll over it as many times as you deemed necessary, then try to find the owner to notify them of the "accident"?

NOTE: There is no one correct answer, but "C" would be the courteous thing to do.


----------

